# Stihl Edger Attachment ?



## ThomasPI (May 18, 2019)

I have a Stihl FS 90 straight shaft trimmer and from what I've read, I can use the edger attachment. Anyone have any thoughts on the unit? Trimmer is several years old but aside from needing a tune up it runs fine.


----------



## MasterMech (Sep 24, 2017)

Do you want to retire it as a trimmer and run it as an edger or are you looking to switch back and forth? An FS unit is going to need the gearbox version of the edger attachment. You can buy a KM attachment and just pull the driveshaft off it but that's a bit more $$.


----------



## ThomasPI (May 18, 2019)

Thanks it'll pretty much be retired from trimmer duties. But I do plan to add the Power Scissors down the road a bit which allegedly will fit the unit.

The Power Scissors from this thread: https://thelawnforum.com/viewtopic.php?f=4&t=7176&p=141175&hilit=power+scissor+trimmer#p141175


----------



## MasterMech (Sep 24, 2017)

You should be just fine with the gearbox version of the edger attachment then. Plenty of guys have retro'd the power scissors onto Stihl trimmers, I don't think you'll have any trouble there.

One final thought, if you think you might buy a Stihl KM unit a year or three down the road, you might save a penny down the road by considering buying the KM straight-shaft edger attachment anyways and just putting the half-shaft portion away until you need it. If you decide you don't need it, it certainly has some residual value to others who may be trying to retrofit the power scissors onto a KM powerhead.


----------



## ThomasPI (May 18, 2019)

Thanks for responding and food for thought :thumbup:


----------



## Mightyquinn (Jan 31, 2017)

I agree that the Stihl Kombi system is the way to go as it makes switching out attachments so easy and you only have one power head to deal with and it also leaves you room to expand to other attachments. This goes for any of the brands with interchangeable heads :thumbup:


----------



## Tmank87 (Feb 13, 2019)

Have to agree. Love my Kombi unit. Switch from my scissors to my edger to my string trimmer in seconds.

It is heavy, though.


----------



## ThomasPI (May 18, 2019)

Thanks much and gotta earmark more coin lol.


----------

